

Solve the eCommerce Hack Day programming challenge to get a free ticket - mschonfeld
http://www.ecommercehackday.com/

======
laacz
I, actually, don't get this. I'm not interested in attending this particular
event, but still... A person, who is considering himself or herself up to the
challange would feel pretty screwed, finding out how easy this actually was.
This is just not right :)

------
sbahra
Post to ImAHacker with getCode specifier.

